# String Quartet (Score + MIDI)- Thoughts and recommendations?



## PoorSadDrunk (Nov 6, 2016)

Greetings TC community,

I have recently applied to several M.M programs and would like to share a portion of my portfolio so as to gain some insight from peers and fellow music enthusiasts.

I am not a string player and this is my first composition for the timeless medium that as been a part of all great composers breadth of work.

I would like to hear peoples thoughts, criticisms and insights. If you're a string player, maybe give me a few pointers? Highlighting passages that could possibly use some work? From fellow composers, I would like to hear your thoughts on the overall construct of the piece.

Thanks in advance to those who take the time to listen to the full work and look at the score (about 18 minutes, 21 pages)

I realize that MIDI recordings are the least ideal representation of actual music, but f*** me if I'm going to spend $2000 for my first string piece. I gotta save money for tuition!

Cheers

SCORE:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5l6vq77cncu8uzp/String Quartet - Seth Allen - Full Score.pdf?dl=0

MIDI recording:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y68dhpkv1au07or/String Quartet - Seth Allen - Full MIDI recording.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I enjoyed it a lot. I thought it was quite musical. Towards the end of the first movement felt like it was going to build to a fast and furious climax that would add on another half minute or minute before dying down to what you have as the final ending. But what you have works too. I love how that whole movement was a slow and methodical build up towards the end. The second movement ending was a bit abrupt but I liked that movement. Again, I really enjoyed the whole piece.

I'm a stickler for proper notation and there's some notational issues that should be fixed. Glissandos for strings are not squiggly like harps and are usually straight-lined. Tempi are not written below the staff. Always above. And are not written above every staff, just the top one on a string quartet. You've used the 8va marking in the bass clef of the cello when tenor clef and treble clef should be used. The staff systems are really close on some pages and should be spaced out more. The staff lines should be spaced out more as well. I would recommend getting a better notation program as the one you use has spacing issues with the notes and accidentals (some accidentals are covering noteheads to previous notes). What do notes in parentheses mean (like bar 33 mvt 4)?

As for playability, the only thing that stood out to me on first hearing was the violin 1 part at bar 61 mvt 4. I don't think those triple-stops are playable. If it is, it must be killing their hand.


----------

